
New Ubiquiti AC products locked against 3rd party firmware - hexa-
https://lists.openwrt.org/pipermail/openwrt-devel/2015-November/037572.html
======
icarusglider
Everything they do runs open source. Perhaps, however, their decision is tied
to their new proprietary Wireless-AC chip they developed in-house. Might be a
move to protect their IP, rather than be "capitalist pigs". They allow people
to install anything they want on their Debian-based EdgeRouters.

